# step retraction and habitation power



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi all,
we have a Ace Roma and just notice recently our step wont retract when the engine is turned on (fine with swith) and just to add insult to injury our habitation electrics stay on with engine on, when they used to turn off.
we checked fuses under the bonnet and I found a 20amp fuse blown under the centre black cover (it was the lower one under clear cover) changed it but still no luck.

so questions are :-

are both problems connected also how to sort both problems ?
is it a relay and where is it ?
what was that fuse for as I've not noticed anything missing or suddenly come back ?

Ive no doubt someone out here will have the answers to my problems
cheers


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Turner53, I believe both points are related, there are two relays mounted under the bonnet next to the fuses you have checked, one is for the fridge and the other is the split charging.
I would check both of these, if you simply swap one for the other then the fault should swap, but it may be that the fridge one (wire colour red/yellow) has stuck and by swapping it may temporarily clear the problem, but only to happen again at a later time?

If the relay sticks and then you try to start the engine then the two batteries can be connected together and some current is pulled from the leisure battery resulting in the fuse blowing.

One final thing is to check the blue wire on the relays is only live when the engine is "running" and not when the ignition is on?

I hope this helps?

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

Cheers Ian for your reply
I will have a look when I'm on a day off next


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

There may be another possibility for the failure of the automatic step retraction (if it is anything like our Omnistep). Ours stopped retracting so I spent an age checking fuses and relays without success. To cut a long story short, there is a switch which should be activated when the step is fully retracted - but this had become stuck in the "step closed" position. The closed switch was telling the retraction circuit that it's work was done even though the step was still out. The step could still be closed with the manual switch. Cleaning the switch under the motorhome cured the problem - it had become stuck on a winter trip to Scotland - lots of grit and sludge on the roads hitting the exposed switch had caused the problem for me.

Good luck.

Regards,
John


----------



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

hi all update time....
checked relays they both seem to be fine, moving them made no difference. even took the cover off and watched it click closed. checked blue wire thats fine, power with engine on.
cleaned step switch a few times now hoping it was that, the switch moves freely and comes out no problem when step opened.
any more ideas please
cheers


----------



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi all update time part 2....

I've sorted it.... yipeee.
the problem was the yellow/red wire when traced back towards alternator comes to a joiner. This joiner appears to have melted a little causing connection to be lost. It took ages to part the joiner and clean them up but after it works fine. When i've got time I will rejoin with new connectors.
The only question I've got is should this wire get warm/hot because it does. 
Maybe its only the poor connection at the moment causing the heat but will check with fresh joiners.
Any advice would be great 
Cheers


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Turner53, I am glad you have found the problem. If the connector (joiner) is high resistance i.e. a poor connection then this will cause heat which can travel down the wire for some distance, usually around 150mm (6 inch)
If the connector can or has got wet then this can be a cause of the high resistance in the first place, may be worth looking to see how it is routed through the engine compartment or elsewhere and if possible moving it to avoid the water.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi all,
its now fixed with new joiner which has stopped the extra heat in cable. Simple when you find the problem.
Big thanks to Ian S for your help.
cheers


----------

